# National Parts Depot?



## KMB (Apr 26, 2007)

Has anybody dealt with NPD (National Parts Depot)? Or know someone that has? I'm looking to order a set of step/nerf bars for my truck...as we get further along into the pregnancy, my dear wife is getting more adamant in her request for the step bars so she can get into the truck...and today she insisted!!!  
They (NPD) have the best price and seem to be a reputable company with 24 hrs. a day, 7 days a week toll-free ordering, and approx. 3 day shipping (to AR) from one of there warehouses.

Kevin


----------



## computeruser (Apr 27, 2007)

When I had my Camaro ('67 SS, black with white stripes and parchment interior, 400sb, TCI TH350...I miss that car) I used to buy parts from them directly, since I lived maybe ten minutes away from their facility in the Detroit area. Never had a problem with them and I've never heard of any problems with them, either.


----------



## KMB (Apr 27, 2007)

computeruser said:


> When I had my Camaro ('67 SS, black with white stripes and parchment interior, 400sb, TCI TH350...I miss that car) I used to buy parts from them directly, since I lived maybe ten minutes away from their facility in the Detroit area. Never had a problem with them and I've never heard of any problems with them, either.



Sounds good.

Kevin


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 30, 2007)

*Npd*

Is about as top notch as you can get.I've been a supplier to them for about 7-8 years now.Nothing but the best !!

And we deal with over 50 different companies worldwide.


----------

